# Tattoo Design Contest



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Now I am not looking for actual designs or that. Just some text that says "dedication" (without the "s). I am looking for something simple or something like old english style. Just make the text black as well. I will leave this open until Thursday night and I will give my points to the winner.

Thanks guys. And also, all attempts with get a +rep.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Where is it going? Just asking because the size of it could be important.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Either on my wrist or on my bicep. If you guys would like you can just find a font you would think I'd like and just post those since it'd be easier.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Just to start things off here's an idea for ya...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll try and post an example later but Id suggest Black Letter, it the font Affliction uses for the "Affliction" text on there MMA posters.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So it would be small on your wrist, or going down your forearm?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

**** that, get a tribal tat with some Chinese lettering underneath it...it'll be the most original tattoo, the artist will probably give you a HJ for being so awesome.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I just did a couple real quick, playing around with some ideas. Let me know where I am more or less.










This one is supposed to go around the around the arm..again, just playing around with some stuff.



















And just the tattoo


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres one, but anyways a tattoo is a pretty big deal so you should do some other research. go here http://www.dafont.com/


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking good so far guys. I will have this up til like Thursday at 6am or so before I go to school.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

While you gave a great example D.P. You should post those again without shadows on them as they will not be implemented upon getting the tatt...Cheers!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gara said:


> While you gave a great example D.P. You should post those again without shadows on them as they will not be implemented upon getting the tatt...Cheers!


Yea after I posted those, I noticed he didn't want it as a real tat, just the design, so it doesn't matter anymore. But thanks Gara :thumbsup:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hadn't thought about having you guys on the Forum design my tattoo for me this is a great idea and I'll do one of these in a month or two.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

crap my scanners brokin or I would draw you up something, I used to sell drawings to tatoo places. 

but like the idea of this thread


----------

